# Need help. Got an LG Prada 3.0 from T-Mobile UK. Can't get data



## jbell (Mar 30, 2012)

So I got my hands on one of the fancy new Prada 3.0's 

It's effing gorgeous. I can't get it on T-Mobile 3/4g though- seems to be stuck on edge. The APN settings are correct, but no dice. 

Any ideas guys? 

The phone has 1900 and 2100... it should work on HSPA, correct?


----------

